# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Nje pyetje ??

## Milkway

Me duket se si tem egzistone por nuk e kam gjetur , por nese mod. e gjen i kisha thon me bashkangjit . 

Pyetja ime eshte : A e kem te shkruar ne jete qdo gje ?? Dhe qfare thon dijetaret ne kete rast ?? 

Sepse gjithe muslimanet thojne qe e kem qdo gje te shkruar , kurse une nuk pajtohem me kete , dhe desha pak ndihme prej juve  :buzeqeshje: 

Flm paraprakishte

----------


## alem_de

Nga ana fetare eshte gjithcka e shkruar,nga ana praktike duhet ta maresh fatin tend ne dore,nga ana filozofike,J,W,von Goethe ka thene:

<< Jeder ist seni Glückes Schmied >> ne shqip

Cdo njeri eshte kovaci i lumturise se vete.

Respekt Alem

----------


## referi_1

> Me duket se si tem egzistone por nuk e kam gjetur , por nese mod. e gjen i kisha thon me bashkangjit . 
> 
> Pyetja ime eshte : A e kem te shkruar ne jete qdo gje ?? Dhe qfare thon dijetaret ne kete rast ?? 
> 
> Sepse gjithe muslimanet thojne qe e kem qdo gje te shkruar , kurse une nuk pajtohem me kete , dhe desha pak ndihme prej juve 
> 
> Flm paraprakishte


  Xhamia nji prej kushteve të imanit është edhe ajo që muslimani patjetër të beson se Allahu është i gjithditur dhe ka bërë kader (caktim) për çdo krijesë se kur do të lind,kur do të vdes dhe tërë imtësirat në detaje janë të shkruara në LEVHI MAHFUDH (libri i të gjith ndodhirave të kaluara dhe të ardhme)
  KJo është vetëm shkurt kurse ti mundesh të intersohesh edhe ma tutje për literaturë të tillë ku flet për kaderin caktimin në imtësira.
  Çështja është aq e rrezikshme sa që nëse diksuh nuk beson në këto çështje atëher ai nuk llogaritet musliman pasi ka mohuar nji prej cilësive të Allahut e ajo është se Ai posedon Dituri të përgjithshme dhe të përkryer për çdo çështje.

----------


## Milkway

> Nga ana fetare eshte gjithcka e shkruar,nga ana praktike duhet ta maresh fatin tend ne dore,nga ana filozofike,J,W,von Goethe ka thene:
> 
> << Jeder ist seni Glückes Schmied >> ne shqip
> 
> Cdo njeri eshte kovaci i lumturise se vete.
> 
> Respekt Alem


Pershendetje Alemi 

Une dyshoj qe edhe nga ana fetare qdo gje eshte e shkruar . 



> Xhamia nji prej kushteve të imanit është edhe ajo që muslimani patjetër të beson se Allahu është i gjithditur dhe ka bërë kader (caktim) për çdo krijesë se kur do të lind,kur do të vdes dhe tërë imtësirat në detaje janë të shkruara në LEVHI MAHFUDH (libri i të gjith ndodhirave të kaluara dhe të ardhme)
>   KJo është vetëm shkurt kurse ti mundesh të intersohesh edhe ma tutje për literaturë të tillë ku flet për kaderin caktimin në imtësira.
>   Çështja është aq e rrezikshme sa që nëse diksuh nuk beson në këto çështje atëher ai nuk llogaritet musliman pasi ka mohuar nji prej cilësive të Allahut e ajo është se Ai posedon Dituri të përgjithshme dhe të përkryer për çdo çështje.


Selam referi 

Une nuk ve ne dyshim Diturin e pergjithshme dhe fuqinplote te Allahut . Me duket sikur nuk e kuptove pytjen time.  

Nje besimtar musliman , mendoj se e beson kete sepse frikohet me mendu qe ne jem zoterues te fatit tone , pse e them kete , sepse ne do japim llogari ne diten e gjykimit apo jo ? Nese po , ateher nese qdo gje eshte e shkruar , ne jem vetem aktore qe i permbushim ato qe na jane shkruar , dhe me nje ane ne skem faj , nese dikush prej nesh ben nje mekat , sepse kshtu ka qen e shkruar . 

Por marrim anen tjeter , nese se kem te shkruar , dhe kjo ka me shum logjik sepse , une bej diqka , dhe per kete gje dhe per gjitha te tjerat do jap llogari , po i pata te percaktuara me heret a do me duhej me dhan llogari ?? 

Ne LEVHI MAHFUDH , eshte e shenuar qdo gje kete se mohoj . Dhe nuk e mohoj fuqinplote te Allahut , qe di gjithqka , Allahu di qka bejme, qka mendojme , di te kaluaren , di te ardhmen , por Allahu na ka dhen lirine e te zgjedhurit , te marrim te miren apo te keqen dhe ne fund duhet ti japim llogari per qdo gje .

----------


## paridi26

> Me duket se si tem egzistone por nuk e kam gjetur , por nese mod. e gjen i kisha thon me bashkangjit . 
> 
> Pyetja ime eshte : A e kem te shkruar ne jete qdo gje ?? Dhe qfare thon dijetaret ne kete rast ?? 
> 
> Sepse gjithe muslimanet thojne qe e kem qdo gje te shkruar , kurse une nuk pajtohem me kete , dhe desha pak ndihme prej juve 
> 
> Flm paraprakishte


*Besimi në përcaktimin e Allahut dhe përmbushjen e tij 



Muslimani beson në përcaktimin e Allahut dhe përmbushjen e atij përcaktimi, në Urtësinë dhe Dëshirën e Tij, dhe se asgjë në gjithësi, madje as veprat e lira të njeriut nuk ndodhin veçse pas Dijes gjithëpërfshirëse të Allahut dhe paracaktimit të Tij. Muslimani beson se Allahu i Madhëruar është i Drejtë në Paracaktimin e Tij dhe në përmbushjen e atij paracaktimi, i Urtë në komandimin dhe sistemimin e Tij dhe se Urtësia e Tij ndjek Dëshirën e Tij. Ajo që Ai ka dashur, ka ekzistuar dhe ajo që ai nuk ka dashur, nuk ekziston. Nuk ka ndryshim e as fuqi veçse me Allahun e Madhëruar.

Këto bazohen në argumentet nga tekstet Hyjnore dhe nga logjika e shëndoshë, si në vijim:



Argumentet nga tekstet Hyjnore:



1.  Njoftimi i Allahut të Madhëruar për këto, në Librin e Tij. Allahu i Madhëruar thotë: Me të vërtetë që Ne e kemi krijuar çdo gjë me Kader (Paracaktimi Hyjnor). [El Kamer: 49].

Dhe ska asgjë që Ne të mos i kemi për të thesaret e pashtershëm dhe Ne nuk e dërgojmë atë veçse në masë të drejtë e të ditur (nga Ne). [El Hixhr: 21].

Asnjë fatkeqësi nuk bie në tokë ose mbi ju që të mos jetë e shkruar në Librin (El Leuhu el Mahfudh), para se Ne ta sjellim atë në zbatim. Sigurisht që kjo është e lehtë për Allahun. [El Hadid: 22].

Asnjë fatkeqësi nuk mund të bjerë veçse me Lejen e Allahut. [Et Tegabun: 11].

Dhe çdo njeriu, Ne ja kemi lidhur veprat e tij fortë pas qafës së tij [El Isra: 13].

Thuaj: Kurrë nuk do të na ndodh gjë neve, përveç asaj që Allahu ka përcaktuar për ne. Ai është Ndihmuesi ynë dhe tek Allahu të mbështeten plotësisht besimtarët. [Et Teube: 51].

Dhe vetëm tek Ai janë çelësat e të fshehtës, askush nuk i di përveç Atij. Ai di gjithçka në tokë e në det; nuk ka asnjë grimcë në errësirën e tokës, asgjë të njomë ose të thatë që të mos jetë shkruar në Libër të qartë (El Leuhu el Mahfudh). [El Enam: 59].

E ju nuk mund të dëshironi, vetëm nëse dëshiron Allahu. [Et Tekvir: 29].

Padyshim se ata për të cilët ka paraprirë mirësia nga Ne, do të jenë të larguar larg prej andej (nga xhehenemi). [El Enbija: 101].

Do të ishte më mirë për ty, që kur hyre në kopështin tënd, të thoshe: Masha Allahu la kuvete il-la bilah Ajo që dëshiron Allahu bëhet dhe nuk ka fuqi veçse me Allahun. [El Kehf: 39].

Kurrë nuk do të ishim udhëzuar, sikur të mos na kishte udhëzuar Allahu. [El Araf: 43].



2. Njoftimi i të Dërguarit të Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) për Paracaktimin e Allahut dhe përmbushjen e tij, në shumë hadithe. Prej tyre po përmendim fjalën e tij (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!): Gjithkush nga ju fillon të krijohet në barkun e nënës së tij duke u mbledhur në të për dyzet ditë si lëng i ngjizur (nga bashkimi i vezëve mashkullore me ato femërore), pastaj bëhet gjak i mpiksur po për kaq kohë (dyzet ditë), pastaj bëhet copë mishi për të njëjtën kohë. Pastaj tek ai dërgohet një melek (engjëll) i cili fryn shpirtin në të dhe urdhërohet të shkruajë katër gjëra: rrizkun e tij, exhelin (kohën e vdekjes) së tij, punën e tij dhe nëse do të jetë fatkeq apo fatmirë. Betohem në Atë, përveç të Cilit nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër! Ndokush prej jush do të punojë punë të banorëve të xhenetit, deri sa të mos jetë ndërmjet tij dhe tij veçse një parakrah, por atij i paraprin Libri (i shkruar që më parë tek Allahu) dhe ai punon punë të banorëve të zjarrit, kështu që hyn në të. Dhe vërtet që ndokush prej jush do të punojë punë të banorëve të zjarrit, deri sa të mos jetë ndërmjet tij dhe tij veçse një parakrah, por atij i paraprin Libri dhe ai vepron punë të banorëve të xhenetit, dhe hyn në të.[1]  

Po kështu fjala e tij (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) drejtuar Ibën Abasit (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!): O djalosh! Unë do të të mësoj ty disa fjalë: Ruaje Allahun që të të ruajë ty! Ruaje Allahun dh eke për ta gjetur përpara (në ndihmën tënde). Kur të kërkosh, kërko nga Allahu dhe kur të kërkosh ndihmë, kërkoje nga Allahu. Dhe dije se sikur i gjithë populli të bashkohet që të të sjellin ndonjë dobi, ata nuk kanë për të të bërë dobi veçse me atë që Allahu e ka shkruar për ty. E nëse do të bashkoheshin që të të dëmtonin me ndonjë gjë, ata nuk do të mund të të dëmtonin veçse me atë që Allahu e ka shkruar kundër teje. Lapsat tashmë janë ngritur dhe letrat janë tharë.[2]

Gjëja e parë që Allahu ka krijuar është lapsi. Pastaj Ai i tha atij: Shkruaj! Çfarë të shkruaj, o Zot? tha lapsi. Shruaj përcaktimet e çdo gjëje deri sa të bëhet Kijameti.[3]

Ademi dhe Musa po polemizonin. Musa tha: O Adem! Ti je babai ynë dhe ti na zmbrapse e na nxore nga xheneti. Ademi tha: Ti je Musai, të cilin Allahu e ka veçuar me të Folurin e Tij dhe i ka shkruar Teuratin me Dorën e Tij, a po më kritikon për një gjë të cilën Allahu e ka paracaktuar për mua, dyzet vjet para se të më krijonte?! Kështu, Ademi fitoi mbi Musën, në polemikë.[4] 

Po kështu edhe fjala e tij (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) në përkufizimin e imanit (besimit): (Imani është) Të besosh në Allahun, në engjëjt e Tij, në Librat e Tij, në të Dërguarit e Tij, në Ditën e Fundit dhe të besosh në Paracaktimin e Allahut, qoftë për të mirë apo për të keq.[5]

Punoni, sepse gjithësecilit i lehtësohet ajo për të cilën është krijuar.[6]

Zotimi nuk e kthen paracaktimin.[7]

Po kështu edhe fjala e tij (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) drejtuar Abdullah ibën Kajsit: O Abdullah ibën Kajs! A të të mësoj një fjalë e cila është prej thesarëve të xhenetit? (Ajo është): La haule ue la kuvete il-la bilah  Nuk ka ndryshim e fuqi veçse me Allahun[8]

Po kështu edhe fjala e tij (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) drejtuar atij që tha: Çfarë të dojë Allahu dhe çfarë të duash ti: Thuaj: Çfarë të dojë Allahu, vetëm Ai.[9]



3. Besimi i qindra milionëve nga populli i Muhamedit (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!), prej dijetarëve, të urtëve, të mirëve etj, në Paracaktimin e Allahut të Lartëmadhëruar dhe në përmbushjen e atij paracaktimi, në Urtësinë e Allahut dhe në Vullnetin e Tij, dhe se çdo gjë paraprihet nga dija dhe paracaktimi i Tij i hershëm. Besimi i tyre se në sundimin e Tij nuk mund të hyjë veçse ajo që Ai dëshiron (që ta krijojë e pastaj të ekzistojë), dhe se ajo që Ai ka dashur, është bërë, ndërsa ajo që Ai nuk ka dashur, nuk ka ekzistuar kurrë. Si dhe besimi i tyre se lapsi ka shkruar çdo gjë që do të ndodhë deri në Ditën e Kijametit. Të gjitha këto janë argument i qartë për vërtetësinë e Paracaktimit të Allahut dhe përmbushjen e atij paracaktimi.



Argumentet nga logjika e shëndoshë:



1. Mendja e njeriut nuk konsideron absurde asgjë në lidhje me paracaktimin e Allahut dhe përmbushjen e tij, as Vullnetin e Allahut, Urtësinë e Tij, Dëshirën dhe komandimin e Tij. Madje logjika e konsideron të domosdoshme të gjithë këtë dhe e vulos atë, pasi që dukuria e tyre është mëse e qartë dhe e dukshme në këtë gjithësi.



2. Besimi në Allahun e Madhëruar dhe në Fuqinë e Tij absolute, rezulton në besimin në paracaktimin dhe përmbushjen e tij, në Urtësinë dhe Vullnetin e Tij.



3. Përderisa inxhinjeri i ndërtimit e hedh projektin e ndërtesës që kërkon të ndërtojë, në një letër të vogël dhe përcakton kohën që do të duhet për ta përmbushur atë plan, pastaj punon për zbatimin e tij. Pastaj, menjëherë me mbarimin e afatit të përcaktuar, kështjella e vizatuar në letër, del dhe shfaqet në ekzistencë, në përputhje me vizatimin e inxhinjerit në letër, pa lënë mangut asgjë dhe pa shtuar në të. Atëherë si mund të mohohet që Allahu ti ketë shkruar përcaktimet e të gjithë ekzistencës deri në ditën e Kijametit?! Dhe më pas, nga Fuqia dhe Dija e Tij absolute, këto përcaktime realizohen në përputhje me atë që Allahu ka paracaktuar, në sasi e cilësi, në kohë e në vend, duke ditur se Allahu i Madhëruar është i Gjithëfuqishëm për gjithçka?!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] E transmeton Muslimi (4/2036).

[2] E transmeton Tirmidhiu (2516).

[3] E transmeton Ahmedi (5/317) dhe Ebu Daudi (4700).

[4] E transmeton Muslimi (4/2042).

[5] E transmeton Muslimi (1/37).

[6] E transmeton Muslimi (4/2040).

[7] E transmeton Muslimi (3/1261).

[8] E transmeton Buhariu (5/170) dhe Muslimi (4/2077).

[9] E transmeton Ahmedi (1/214, 282) dhe Ibën Maxheh (2117).




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shkëputur nga libri Minhaxhu el Muslim
Autor: Ebu Bekër Xhabir el Xhezairi
Përktheu: Bledar Albani*

----------


## Milkway

Selam Paridi 

Ajetet qe ke sjelle flasim per fuqine e Allahut , dhe nese Allahu deshiron diqka te ndodhe ajo ka me ndodhe . 

Marrim nje shembull , ne i lutemi Allahut per diqka , dhe nese lutja eshte e sinqert pranohet , pra na plotesohet nje deshire e jona , a ka qen e shkruar kjo deshire e jona ?? 

E tjera nese ne bejme vetvrasje , a eshte edhe kjo e shkruar ?? 

Nese psh nje njeri e ka te shkruar me qen jobesimtar pse ka me dhon llogari sikur flet Kur`ani me poshte ?? 
13:40. 
 Ne mund të mundësojmë ty ta shohësh atë (dënim) që u premtojmë atyre, ose ta marrin (shpirtin) ty. Obligim yti është vetëm kumtimi, kurse Jona është llogaria 

14:41. 
 Zoti ynë! më fal (gabimet) mua edhe prindërve të mi, fali edhe të gjithë besimtarët ditën kur jepet llogaria 
Dhe mendoj se ky ajet e tregon me se miri se ne jem ja bojm llogarit vetes . 
17:14. 
 "Lexo librin tënd, mjafton të jesh sot llogaritës i vetvetes". 
Edhe ky ajet flet se secili njeri do e ben llogarin e vet , dhe ne diten e gjykimit do ta jap llogarin para Allahut .
21:1. 
 Njerëzve u është afruar koha e llogarisë së tyre, e ata të hutuar në pakujdesi nuk përgatiten fare për të. 

21:47. 
 Në ditën e gjykimit Ne do të vëmë peshoja të drejta, e askujt nuk i bëhet e padrejtë asgjë, edhe nëse është (vepra) sa peshoja e një kokrre të melit Ne do ta sjellim atë. E mjafton që Ne jemi llogaritës 
Dhe paridi ky ajet mendoj se perfundimisht tregon se ne me veprat tona bejme llogarit tona . 

40:17. 
 Sot shpërblehet secili njeri me atë që ka vepruar. Sot nuk ka padrejtësi, All-llahu llogarit shpejt. 


107:1. 
 A e ke parë ti (a e sheh) atë, që përgënjeshtron përgjegjësinë dhe llogarinë në botën tjetër? 


ps xfile , mendoj se nket pytje duhet me kerku ne Kur`an . 

E di qe ndoshta per dikend mundet te jete pytje pakuptim , per dikend mund te jem une i devijuar a ku me dit qka .

----------


## paridi26

*un te solla ne pika te shkurtra besimin e pejgamberit alejhi selam te sahabeve radijAllahu anhum dhe te gjithe njerezev qe kan sadopak besim te drejte ne lidhje me kaderin,ndersa ti beso çte duash ,e sa i perket ajeteve  ,ti nuk je aspak ne gjendje me na tregu se per çfare flasin ato ajete .*

----------


## eldonel

> Selam Paridi 
> 
> Ajetet qe ke sjelle flasim per fuqine e Allahut , dhe nese Allahu deshiron diqka te ndodhe ajo ka me ndodhe . 
> 
> Marrim nje shembull , ne i lutemi Allahut per diqka , dhe nese lutja eshte e sinqert pranohet , pra na plotesohet nje deshire e jona , a ka qen e shkruar kjo deshire e jona ?? 
> 
> E tjera nese ne bejme vetvrasje , a eshte edhe kjo e shkruar ?? 
> 
> Nese psh nje njeri e ka te shkruar me qen jobesimtar pse ka me dhon llogari sikur flet Kur`ani me poshte ?? 
> ...


o xhamia Allahu e di qfare kemi me vepru ne . Allahu na ka lene te lire ne me vepru por ate qe e  zgjedhim nuk mund te i  ik Dijes se Allahut . Prej Emrave dhe Cilesive te Allahut eshte qe eshte i Drejt .
Shpresoj qe me ke kuptuar sadopak sepse nuk mund te thellohemi edhe aq shum ne kete se Zoti e di ku dalim . 
Selam

----------


## La_Lune

E kisha me Do'nt per talljen e jo me xhamia.
me poshte eshte tema qe ndoshta kerkonte xhamia
Do'nt sigurisht qe Zoti i di te gjitha edhe ceshtjet mbi ty si individ por jo une,keshtu nuk te jap pergjigje per ku je,nje nga 99 emrat e Allahut eshte El Alim - I GjitheDituri.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=112489

xfile

une e kam shume te thjeshte kete ceshtje nga ana ime e te llogjikuarit,une i perfytyroj gjerat ne materiale (ta them diku tjeter se nuk diskutoj me per keto ceshtje ne forum)

----------


## La_Lune

> Xhamia... kjo ben pjese te paradokse e besimit qofte mysliman, qofte kristian. 
> 
> Ne te dy rastet e mundshme besimi ashtu sic reklamohet e merr nje goditje :
> 
> 1. Rasti kur eshte e shkruar.
> 
> Zoti si plotfuqishem i takon te dije c'do gje. Po te mos dije dicka, i bie te kete mangesi dhe Zoti nuk mund te kete mangesi ose te mos dije. Ne kete kuptim, qe kur ti vjen ne jete, Zoti i di paraprakisht gjithe zgjedhjet qe do besh ti. (nqs nuk jeni dakord lexoni piken 2)
> Keshtu sado te thuhet qe ne vete e kemi ne dore te zgjedhim midis te mires e te keqes, vete fakti qe Zoti i di paraprakisht nese ne do perfundojme ne Ferr apo Parajse, e ben jeten tone te shkruar qe me pare. Pak rendesi ka ne kemi zgjedhje apo jo.
> 
> ...


Po ne kete rastin e dyte nese Zoti ka lene opsione per te zgjedhur por e di zgjedhjen qe ne do bejme?mbetet i GjitheDijshem dhe i GjithePushtetshem?

Versioni i im (sorry)

----------


## Force-Intruder

La Lune Shkoqur....ospsionin na e ka lene dakord!

E di apo jo paraprakisht cfare zgjedhje do bejme ne? Kaq. Po/Jo?

----------


## xfiles

> Po ne kete rastin e dyte nese Zoti ka lene opsione per te zgjedhur por e di zgjedhjen qe ne do bejme?mbetet i GjitheDijshem dhe i GjithePushtetshem?
> 
> Versioni i im (sorry)


te shtoj dhe une diçka tek paradoksi,
paradoksi i vertete eshte qe edhe pse zoti "te lejon te zgjedhesh" , duke i ditur te gjitha qe me pare, perseri te denon per diçka qe eshte e shkruar.

Pra, zoti vendos gjithçka, madje duhet ta dish mire qe ne islam thuhet madje qe besimi vet eshte dhurate prej zotit, zoti kujt do ia jep. kujt do ja heq,
e perseri, nese nuk beson, denohesh.

Psh une si qafir jam i tille sepse Allahu mi ka mbyll syte, dhe po te dua une te besoj nuk ma lejon ai. Atehere realisht une nuk po zgjedh, ai ka zgjedhur per mua, dhe per me teper une do denohem per zgjedhje qe ne fund te fundit jo vetem dihen a priori, por qe nuk i kam fare ne dore.

Siguria e te thenit qe Zoti (edhe ai lloj qe besoj une) eshte i gjithedijshem ndoshta eshte pak e gabuar, ose e paplote. Jetohet per te bere pervoje, per te rene ne kontakt me ngurtesine e erresires. Nese çdo gje dihet, atehere vete jeta do ishte e panevojshme, dmth redundante.

Lexo firmen time.

----------


## mendimi

Siq e kuptoj une kjo munde te sqarohet:

Zoti e ka caktuar per neve gjithcka ne pikat kryesore: Pra ditelindjen, ditevdekjen, eventualisht martesen, sa femije do te kemi, sa djem sa vajza, pra pikat kryesore jane te caktuara dhe keto smunde ti ndryshojme edhe po te deshirojme.

Gjerat tjera jemi te lire ti zgjedhim POR Zoti megjithate e di cilat do ti zgjedhim. Ai nuk na detyron ti zgjedhim dhe ne munde te levizim ne drejtim te mires apo te keqes dhe per keto gjera shperblehemi apo denohemi sepse Zoti nuk na i ka caktuar keto gjera por jane ne zgjedhjen tone. Pra kemi nje lloj lirie relative te zgjedhjes dhe ne baze te asaj lirie marrim edhe shperblimin. Pra Zoti nuk denon askend pse ka pasur 5 vajza dhe 3 djem psh, sepse ate gje e ka pasur te caktuar, por e denon dikend nese vjedh psh, sepse kjo gje nuk ka qene e caktuar. 
Natyrisht qe Zoti e di cilen zgjedhje do te bejme por kjo ben pjese ne dijen e tij dhe jo ne caktimin e tij.

Pra shume thone pse denohemi nese e kemi te caktuar gjithcka. Nuk e kemi te caktuar gjithcka pra por Zoti di gjithcka.

Pak e komplikuar por keshtu pak a shume e kuptoj une, dhe kete pergjigje kam marre nga dijetare qe kane studiuar shume.

----------


## La_Lune

> La Lune Shkoqur....ospsionin na e ka lene dakord!
> 
> E di apo jo paraprakisht cfare zgjedhje do bejme ne? Kaq. Po/Jo?


Po.


Vazhdo..

----------


## La_Lune

> te shtoj dhe une diçka tek paradoksi,
> paradoksi i vertete eshte qe edhe pse zoti "te lejon te zgjedhesh" , duke i ditur te gjitha qe me pare, perseri te denon per diçka qe eshte e shkruar.
> 
> Pra, zoti vendos gjithçka, madje duhet ta dish mire qe ne islam thuhet madje qe besimi vet eshte dhurate prej zotit, zoti kujt do ia jep. kujt do ja heq,
> e perseri, nese nuk beson, denohesh.
> 
> Psh une si qafir jam i tille sepse Allahu mi ka mbyll syte, dhe po te dua une te besoj nuk ma lejon ai. Atehere realisht une nuk po zgjedh, ai ka zgjedhur per mua, dhe per me teper une do denohem per zgjedhje qe ne fund te fundit jo vetem dihen a priori, por qe nuk i kam fare ne dore.
> 
> Siguria e te thenit qe Zoti (edhe ai lloj qe besoj une) eshte i gjithedijshem ndoshta eshte pak e gabuar, ose e paplote. Jetohet per te bere pervoje, per te rene ne kontakt me ngurtesine e erresires. Nese çdo gje dihet, atehere vete jeta do ishte e panevojshme, dmth redundante.
> ...


xfile nese po flasim mbi Islamin,po nuk pertove shiko kete videon edhe diskutojme,nese eshte nje debat i lire nga asnje aspekt fetar por duke vene llogjiken ne pune eshte tjeter gje..

----------


## Force-Intruder

Perfundimisht fakti qe di do te thote qe :

NE TE ARDHMEN TENDE, SIDO QE I KE PATUR TE GJITHA OPSIONET, PER MIRE A PER KEQ TI I KE BERE ZGJEDHJET E TUA!

Zoti i di sepse ai eshte i plotfuqishem dhe detyrimisht nuk mund te mos kete mundesine te njohi te ardhmen. Rrjedhimisht sic di zgjedhjet, ai di dhe nese shpirterat tane do te perfundojne ne ferr apo parajse. Di edhe fundin e botes e te gjitha.

Tani ti e kupton sa e kote eshte ideja e zgjedhjes se lire ne kete mes?
Ti ke mundesine te zgjedhesh, por ekziston dikush qe e di paraprakisht cfare do te besh.
Ti je nje njeri i destinuar te ndjekesh fatin tend te parashkruar. Kaq e thjeshte. 
Ideja e zgjedhjes se lire ekziston si koncept i bukur. E verteta eshte qe cdo gje eshte e shkruar!

----------


## fisniku-student

*"Ne ode te burrave, femijet e kan vendin e caktuar"*

Ja kur nuk e fal namazin, vijnë duke u shpeshtuar dilemat dhe cytjet, sepse nese nuk i falesh Zoti, ateher i falesh shejtanit, sepse ketu mes nuk ka.

Si more mendon dikush qe ta kupton filozofin e nje feje siq eshte Islami, duke ndegjuar muzik dhe duke bredhur kafeneve???

*"Kaderi eshte qeshtje qe exluzivisht i takon vetem Allahut, dhe eshte nje fshehtesi (Gajb) qe nuk meriton ta di njeriu, sepse po te dinte njeriu, do hapte nje Bastore (Bet&win) dhe do luanin njerzit me fatin e njeri-tjetrit dhe jeta e njeriut do ta merrte kete formë te ADNs : 1x2"*

Ka dijetar qe disa gjera rreth kaderit, jan munduar qe ti shpjegojnë dhe deri diku kan arritur, mirpo aman kush ti lexoj keto??? Xhamia a???

Nuk behen more pyetje kaq te thella neper forume, nese do te informohesh rreth ketyre gjerave ateher kjo behet permes bisedave direkte me personat autoritativ qe merren me keto gjera dhe qe kan shkri mend e ua kan kushtu nje jete te tere, ndersa vjen dikush dhe para kompjuterit fillon bene pyetje astronomike, qe realisht dituria e tij, nuk i perballon as gjerat elementare.

D.m.th disa gjera qe i takojn fushes se teuhidit, nuk zgjidhen me logjik, sepse logjika jonë ka limitet tona dhe nuk perballojnë ngarkesa te tilla dhe kesisoj kan prirje te deshtojn.

Thjesht nese dikush qe akoma eshte fillestar me dituri ne Islam, nuk preferohet ti hyj gjerave te thella sepse nuk eshte i pergatitur. Njejtë eshte sikur nje nxenesi te shkolles fillore ti thuash, zgjedhe nje detyre me llogaritme apo me integrale. 

Shpresoj ne mirkuptim

----------


## mia@

Nuk besoj se Zoti ka percaktuar te ardhmen tone. Po te ishte ashtu nuk do kishte njerez te keqinj, vuajtje. Nuk besoj se Zoti deshiron kete per ne. 
Zoti te jep disa mundesi ne jete. Sesa dhe si i shfrytezon ti keto mundesite varet nga ty. Nuk varet nga ne fakti qe u lindem, te kemi keta prinder qe kemi, apo te jemi lindur ne ato vende qe jemi lindur etj fakte si keto qe jane vendosur nga te tjeret para se te vinim ne ne jete. Cdo gje tjeter e kemi vet ne dore. Kuptohet ne varesi te kushteve qe kemi. Ndonjehere bejme nje zgjedhje jo se duam, por se nuk ka rrugedalje tjeter, ose eshte zgjidhja me e mire per momentin. Jemi ne ata qe jemi pergjegjes per fatin tone, dhe askush tjeter. Jemi ne ata qe e drejtojme jeten tone atje ku duam. Secili nga ne duhet te jete protagonisi, vepruesi i jetes se tij, krijuesi, drejtuesi dhe jo spektatori qe rri e pret dhe vetem komenton.
Me pelqen kjo thenia e politikanit  dhe oratorit Amerikan, William Jennings Bryan.
*“ Destiny is no matter of chance. It is a matter of choice: It is not a thing to be waited for, it is a thing to be achieved"*

----------


## mia@

> Ky mund te jete shume mire nje rast. Por ne kete rast duhet patjeter qe Zoti te mos jete ne dijeni te zgjedhjeve qe do te bejme ne.
> Ne kete rast, i bie qe veprimi yne i ardhshem per Zotin te ishte nje SURPRIZE e mirefillte dhe ne per te te ishim qenie shume misterioze.


A mund te jemi ne qenie misterioze para krijuesit tone? Eshte e pamundur qe ne te veprojme me koken tone kur Zoti e ka percaktuar te ardhmen tone? 
Nuk e di a e keni lexuar vepren ''Oedipus Rex"te Sofokliut. Aty protagonistit kryesor i ishte percaktuar e ardhmja qe ne lindje. Ai nuk e dinte. Dhe gjithcka ndodhi ne jeten e tij doli qe ishte e predikuar me pare. Vrau babin e tij, pa e ditur qe ishte babi i tij, dhe u martua me nenen e vet pa e ditur qe ishte nena e vet. Sado qe dikush u mundua te nderhynte ne jeten e tij, duke e cuar larg familjes ndodhi ajo qe pritej. Ishte i mallkuar qe ne lindje. 
A besojne besimtaret ne keto? Vertet Zoti zgjedh qe ne te behemi vrases? Nese Zoti  percakton te ardhmen tone, atehere eshte faji i tij qe ne jemi keta qe jemi? Pse mundohet te na kthej ne rruge te mbare kur ai vet na e ka percaktuar te ardhmen? Sikur nuk ka kuptim, apo jo?

----------


## La_Lune

Ne kete bote je ne prove F-I,as une as ti nuk e dime nese jeni ne parajse apo ferr..
Cte te them une ty tani,qe mua Zoti me ka thene qe do jem ne parajse edhe si ka mundesi sepse une bej vetem vepra te keqija?ky eshte paradoks.

Kur te lexoj ckom bo (veprat - zgjedhja lire) e ku jam do gjykoj per veten  :buzeqeshje: 

Me shkrimin ke shume te drejte  :buzeqeshje: 

pjesa 2 per xhamia

----------

